# Ребята, помогите с оценкой баяна



## Эльдар (4 Фев 2013)

ММП РСФСР
ГЛАВУПРПРОММУЗ-
ИНСТРУМЕНТ
ВОЛОГОДСКАЯ ФАБРИКА
БАЯНОВ

Единственная надпись, которая расположена на металлическом креплении левого ремешка










Играл на нём в музыкальной школе наверно года два . В данный момент просто лежит в футляре под диваном уже сколько лет. Хочу его продать, чтобы хоть не лежал без дела, а использовался по назначению. Пусть радует музыкой кого нибудь. Только в вопросе оценки не разбираюсь, помогите с этим пожалуйста!


----------



## ze_go (4 Фев 2013)

в Одессе долларов 50, не больше.


----------



## spawellness (4 Фев 2013)

ze_go! Присоединяюсь, я думаю не больше.
Олег Павлович


----------

